# EMBALSES.NET > Biología >  Las especies invasoras suponen un grave riesgo para la salud y el medioambiente

## F. Lázaro

21/02/13
*
Las especies invasoras suponen un grave riesgo para la salud y el medioambiente*


_Mejillón cebra_

*Según dos nuevos informes de la Agencia Europea de Medioambiente, las especies exóticas invasoras representan mayores riesgos para la biodiversidad, la salud humana y la economía de lo que se creía anteriormente. En Europa existen más de 10.000 especies exóticas, y la tasa de nuevas introducciones se ha acelerado y sigue aumentando.

El transporte no siempre es intencional, los mejillones cebra viajaron de ‘polizones’ de los buques para proliferar en los lagos europeos.*

Una especie exótica o no nativa es un organismo que se ha introducido intencionalmente o accidentalmente fuera de su hábitat natural, y se considera 'invasor' si tiene efectos negativos sobre el entorno. Si se da este caso, las poblaciones de especies nativas pueden sufrir una devastación.

“La evidencia muestra que en un número creciente de casos de especies exóticas invasoras pueden causar incluso daños en la salud humana y en la sociedad”, explica un comunicado de la Agencia Europea de Medio Ambiente (EEA, por sus siglas en inglés).

*En Europa se estima que hay más de 10.000 especies exóticas y, al menos, el 15% de ellas tienen un impacto ecológico o económico negativo.* Sin embargo, otras especies no autóctonas –por ejemplo, algunos cultivos alimentarios– puede traer grandes beneficios.

“La razón más común para introducir especies es la horticultura, mientras que otras entran en nuevas áreas por la agricultura, la caza y la pesca, o como animales de compañía”, destaca el informe.

Por otro lado, el transporte no siempre es intencional. Por ejemplo, los mejillones cebra viajaron de ‘polizones’ de los buques para proliferar en los lagos europeos.

El cambio climático también influye en la propagación

Según el informe, *el aumento del comercio y el turismo en las últimas décadas puede haber dado lugar a un número creciente de especies exóticas*. Asimismo, el cambio climático también juega un papel en la propagación de estas especies, lo que provoca que algunas áreas sean más favorables para la proliferación de determinadas plantas y animales.

"En muchas zonas, los ecosistemas están debilitados por la contaminación, el cambio climático y la fragmentación. Las especies exóticas invasoras aumentan su presión sobre el mundo natural, y son extremadamente difíciles de restituir", afirma Jacqueline McGlade, directora ejecutiva del EEA.

*De las 395 especies europeas nativas en peligro crítico de extinción*, según la Lista Roja de Especies Amenazadas de la Unión Internacional para la Conservación de la Naturaleza, *110 están en peligro a causa de la invasión de especies exóticas.*

Impactos sobre la salud humana

Para los seres humanos, uno de los efectos más peligrosos de las especies exóticas invasoras es que sean portadoras de una enfermedad. Por ejemplo, el mosquito tigre se ha vinculado a más de 20 enfermedades, como la fiebre amarilla y la fiebre de chikungunya. En Europa ha llegado principalmente a través del comercio intercontinental de neumáticos usados, y es frecuente en varios países del sur, especialmente Italia.

“El cambio climático también está permitiendo la propagación hacia el norte de la ambrosía común, una planta originaria de América del Norte. Las semillas llegaron a Europa mezcladas en los cereales destinados a la alimentación de las aves. Esta planta es un potente activador de la fiebre del heno y otras alergias”, apunta el estudio.

Las especies exóticas invasoras cuestan a Europa alrededor de 12 mil millones de euros al año, según estiman los expertos. 

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/especie...ambiente-27467

----------


## Luján

Que haya que hacer estudios pasa esto...

----------


## perdiguera

Mientras que haya quien las defienda no sólo estudios sino lecciones deberían darse. Y gratis.

----------


## Luján

Sí, bueno.

Eso es otro cantar.

----------

